# Uninstalling Skype for Business



## rcausey (May 19, 2015)

Is it possible to uninstall Skype for business? I was initially thinking it would be possible by uninstalling the updates that have been released for it. But I am not sure if that would work. Would it just resort back to Lync? 

Any ideas on how to uninstall it completely would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can just uninstall it via Uninstall and Remove Programs.


----------



## rcausey (May 19, 2015)

It is not located in the Programs section of the Control Panel. Skype for business is associated with Office 365. It is the upgrade to Lync. The only location I can find for it is in the updates section


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, perhaps this would work for now Can't Uninstall Skype? Stop it from Running Instead - @Poremsky.com


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you ever actually created an account and used it you'll have to delete the profile. Also request removal from the Skype Directory. Otherwise, it can't hurt to just leave the program unused as is.
Last week when folks asked me if they should download the optional Windows Update > Skype, I just told them, not unless they intended to use it.


----------

